
Surprising Covid-19 Strategy: Reduce Economic Damage and Deaths Simultaneously - compumike
https://www.circuitlab.com/blog/2020/05/28/surprising-covid-19-strategy-how-to-reduce-economic-damage/
======
compumike
I just published a video presentation about simulating an epidemic using 4
capacitors and 3 current sources. I analyze the pandemic as a feedback control
system from an engineering perspective, and show something surprising: the
shape of the policy frontier is concave down, like an inverted parabola, so
that in one region of the curve, it’s not a zero-sum game. It’s optimal to
both save lives and save the economy at the same time. This is
counterintuitive, but comes right out of the circuit model.

I think this is newsworthy because this model directly contradicts the mass
media narrative that there is inherently a tradeoff between the two.

Curious to hear what you think.

